# eigener smtp / pop



## Subwoover (24. Juli 2003)

Jo ich suche einen guten / einfach installierbaren smtp / pop mailserver für meinen localserver.
Ich habe u.a. ein paar scripts / pages auf meinem lokalen Apache welche die mail funktion aufrufen...

kennt da wer gute einfache mailserver die ohne probs mittels mail () brav die email versenden?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (24. Juli 2003)

Nimm den Mailserver von Argosoft


----------



## Subwoover (24. Juli 2003)

und was geb ich dann in der ini oder im apache config an?
wie konfigurier ich das ganze dass es funkt?


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. Juli 2003)

Du legst dir im Mailserver die Domain "test.de" an. Danach das Benutzerkonto "info". In der php.ini passt du diese Einträge an:

[mail function]
; For Win32 only.
SMTP = test.de; for Win32 only

; For Win32 only.
sendmail_from = info@test.de; for Win32 only


Eventuell musst du deine "hosts" - Datei noch anpassen (C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc bei WinXP), bin mir da aber nicht sicher: 127.0.0.1  mail.test.de


----------



## vogtländer (25. Juli 2003)

Für SMTP gibt es auch ein PHP-Script, welches auf nen Extra-Server verzichten kann, zumindest laut Beschreibung.

Findest du bei http://www.phparchiv.de auf einer der hinteren Seiten von Code-Schnipsel. Das Ding heißt send_smtp.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## Subwoover (26. Juli 2003)

Naja ich hätte schon gern einen eigenen Server auf welchem ich Accounts zum Email senden habe...
also wenigstens die möglichkeit durch scripts emails zu empfangen und zu senden oder so 

Also ich hab ihn jetzt installiert und geh auf Options da muss man den DNS server eintragen, wenn ich das mache sagt er mir "Error DNS server: ipconfig.exe was not found in system folder"

also wie leg ich da nen account / domain fest?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2003)

Wie zu allem sollte auch zu dem Produkt eine Dokumentation zu finden sein. Die / der Support der Herstellerfirma sollte sonst auch weiterhelfen können.


----------

